

Knockout 2.0 released (JavaScript MVVM library) - stevensanderson
http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2011/12/21/knockout-2-0-0-released/

======
neebz
I see this as more of a "improving the outlook" update. Control flow bindings,
Accessing parent bindings etc. are more of making it look nice and easier. I
like it as these are the issues which I've faced and is one of the major
criticism of Backbone followers.

Steve's vision with Knockout I assume is to be a binding framework rather than
a design one (like Backbone). It's just using Knockout alongside Backbone is
too much trouble that both libraries are more or less targeting the same
audience.

